
Show HN: The awesome Git cheat sheet, a tiny Git cheat sheet written in ReactJs - null_exceptions
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;the-awesome-git-cheat-sheet.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;the-awesome-git-cheat-sheet.com&#x2F;</a>
======
parkej3
Thanks! Definitely some useful info here.

I just want to bring up some observations from the point of view that the
information you provide is the purpose of this project.

Since this is static information, Javascript shouldn't be necessary to
accomplish the main purpose of the project. With Javascript disabled, this
website provides nothing but a <noscript>You need to enable JavaScript to run
this app.</noscript>.

With that in mind, Javascript can be used to enhance the information, such as
the search box and sidebar you've included. That is supplementary to the main
purpose of providing useful information.

Lastly, with that more limited use of Javascript (to enhance, via a
searchbox), the next decision point is whether a framework such as React is
even needed?

Main point: Always have a clear purpose, and make technical decisions based on
it.

~~~
null_exceptions
Thanks for the feed-back

Indeed, using react for only a git cheat sheet, is kind of overkill. The main
purpose of this project is to create a visual and interactive git tutorials,
and a cheat sheet.

The work is still in progress :)

Creating the cheat sheet part was a deliverable increment, that's why I have
created this website.

------
0x4a42
You should remove the "cursor: pointer" CSS property from the "li" elements.
It make them look like they are clickable while they aren't.

~~~
null_exceptions
Yep,

Good remark, I have basically delivered an unfinished feature, which is about
copying to clipboard the command.

This explain the "cursor: pointer" on the li :/

That feature is currently in progress

------
shitRabbits
Might want to add a commit to fix the scrolling bug.

~~~
null_exceptions
Sure :)

Happy to have your contribution

Here is the GitHub : [https://github.com/ziedbeta/the-awesome-cheat-
sheet](https://github.com/ziedbeta/the-awesome-cheat-sheet)

